

Ask HN: My startup has a crush on two designers, how do I show them? - aelaguiz

They have at least a few opportunities as they are very well respected. We're in the process of raising our seed round (150k of 550k in) so we can't compete on salary or benefits.<p>What we can compete on is:<p>- Titles<p>- Significant equity<p>- Creative control<p>- Flexible hours &#38; plenty of work from home<p>- Badass team with a successful exit and a huge opportunity<p>I know nobody can speak for an individual but I'm wondering: What other things I could do or offer to show a great designer that nobody will treat them better or value them more than us?<p>I've got a ton of experience hiring rock star engineers, it's easier because I am a strong engineer myself. They tend to be convinced of my earnest with a Macbook Pro and a Das Keyboard. What sends the same message to a rockstar designer? I'm willing to go pretty far out of my way here to let these dudes know how much we &#60;3 them.
======
pedalpete
Have you already contacted them at all?

the first thing I would do is just contact them and let them know you love
their work. What designer doesn't love to hear that. See if you can get them
interested in your project at all. That has to be number two on your list.
It's better to have a good designer who is in love with your product than a
great designer who is only half engaged.

See how the conversations go, and if they are interested at all. You should
get a feel for it. If you can't engage them directly, maybe they have other
contacts they would recommend for you. I'm assuming you're in an area where
designers are in high demand, so realize you'll likely have a difficult time
getting anybody, let alone your top picks.

~~~
aelaguiz
Oh yes, we're past the initial contact phase. They know we're going to make
them an offer. I'd like to just make the best offer possible.

~~~
jolenzy
The best would be to ask them what would make them happy at new job, which
conditions, etc. Then be honest, and offer them what you can.

~~~
aelaguiz
Yeah, that's just really good advice to anyone. I'm looking for something
creative that would put me over the top. I'll keep thinking.

~~~
bpicolo
Don't be creative. Be honest.

